# Gold Weighting?



## clowboy (21 December 2006)

Just interested to know what % of people's portfolio is invested in GOLD.
Every Doom and Gloom article I have read says buy gold in case of economic colapse.  From the research I have done though gold did not do anything spectacular during any "bad times"


----------



## bvbfan (21 December 2006)

*Re: Gold Weighting*

Do you mean gold as a physical holding or gold as including gold mining shares, ETF's, certificates for gold like the Perth Mint ones?

10% spread between these is a good start.


----------



## clowboy (21 December 2006)

*Re: Gold Weighting*

Talking Physical for the most part, but certificates etc are the same in some ways, gold stocks not really what I meant.


----------

